# Sutton Bank



## grellboy (21 Jul 2015)

I recall driving up this hill on the way to a wedding near aThirsk in Yorkshire and finding it tough in a car. Anyone tell me what it is like on a bike?


----------



## Slioch (21 Jul 2015)

Challenging, but not impossible imho. Depends how much pain you can put up with


----------



## steve50 (21 Jul 2015)

Sutton bank is a hell of a climb, your bike has to up for it never mind you. I would attempt it on a hybrid or mountain bike but on a road bike I wouldn't even try unless it has Hg and even then i think the average cyclist will struggle.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2015)

Sit back, & spin your 2nd to lowest sprocket, leaving a bail-out

It's not the worst around there, as there's a lane that skirts the back of the White Horse (leaves Kilburn village) & passes the Gliding Club

A few years ago, I towed a twin-axle caravan up it
Mindst you, that was with a Land Rover 90 (V8)


----------



## swansonj (23 Jul 2015)

Slioch said:


> Challenging, but not impossible imho. *Depends how much pain you can put up with*


No, it depends how low a gear you have.


----------



## grellboy (23 Jul 2015)

I know this will sound pretty stupid, but I always thought mountain bike was just a name..... the earlier post suggests that mountain bikes are better up hills than road bikes....so they are actually called mountain bikes because they are the best for hills then, right? (apologies for my ignorance lol!)


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jul 2015)

grellboy said:


> I know this will sound pretty stupid, but I always thought mountain bike was just a name..... the earlier post suggests that mountain bikes are better up hills than road bikes....so they are actually called mountain bikes because they are the best for hills then, right? (apologies for my ignorance lol!)



It's mostly a matter of gearing.

Mountain bikes tend to have a very low first gear - lower than a lot of road bikes.

Against that is mountain bikes are a few kgs heavier.

Some road bikes - particularly those designed for touring - also have a low first gear.


----------



## swansonj (23 Jul 2015)

The most important factor by far for suitability for climbing hills is how low the gear ratio is. The weight is also a factor, but a much more minor one.

If the lowest gear is the same, there's not much in it as to whether a mountain bike (fatter tyres, front and possibly rear suspension, straight bars, stronger frame) or a "road bike" ( thinner tyres, lighter frame, drop bars) would be better - probably the road bike would actually be better because it's lighter and the tyres produce less resistance.

BUT: the lowest gear is unlikely to be the same. Mountain bikes are designed for going up, err, mountains, so have low gears. Road bikes are designed for people who fancy themselves as mega fit and eschew low gears, so tend not to have sensibly low gears. Any off the peg road bike will almost certainly not have terribly low gears, which is why a mountain bike would be better for comfortable cycling up hills on roads than a road bike.

You can, of course, have a "road bike" - lightweight frame, low resistance tyres, no suspension, drop bars - with sensibly low gears. It's called a touring bike.

[apologies for edit - I hit "post" by mistake too soon]
[edited again to say, Pale Rider beat me to it, rather more succinctly]


----------



## si_c (23 Jul 2015)

swansonj said:


> The most important factor by far for suitability for climbing hills is how low the gear ratio is. The weight is also a factor, but a much more minor one.
> 
> If the lowest gear is the same, there's not much in it as to whether a mountain bike (fatter tyres, front and possibly rear suspension, straight bars, stronger frame) or a "road bike" ( thinner tyres, lighter frame, drop bars) would be better - probably the road bike would actually be better because it's lighter and the tyres produce less resistance.
> 
> ...



Possibly but not always the case. I find it easier to get up a hill on the road with the road bike than using the MTB, substantially easier, despite the MTB having a 26 front tooth and 11-28 on the back versus the 42 - 25 on the road bike. But that could just be me.

Edit:

Thinking about it, with compact gearing I'd expect the road to be better still, forgetting the possibility of a triple on the front.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jul 2015)

I spoke to a touring cyclist about climbing as we both ground up one of the climbs in the Lake District.

He often parks his bike half way up a fell - or whatever you call it - to walk up to the top.

As a strong walker, he said it was often just as quick for him to push the bike up a steep road climb, even though he could manage to pedal it.


----------



## swansonj (23 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I spoke to a touring cyclist about climbing as we both ground up one of the climbs in the Lake District.
> 
> He often parks his bike half way up a fell - or whatever you call it - to walk up to the top.
> 
> As a strong walker, he said it was often just as quick for him to push the bike up a steep road climb, even though he could manage to pedal it.


I wonder if that is because even his gearing wasn't low enough? You really do need mega low gears to climb steep hills at average fitness levels whilst maintaining a reasonably high cadence, lower gears even than most touring bikes have. I would agree that when it becomes a struggle to keep the pedals turning each revolution, walking may be easier. But I stick with my view that, if you are twiddling and if you can keep the front wheel on the ground, pedalling will always be more efficient than pushing.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jul 2015)

swansonj said:


> I wonder if that is because even his gearing wasn't low enough? You really do need mega low gears to climb steep hills at average fitness levels whilst maintaining a reasonably high cadence, lower gears even than most touring bikes have. I would agree that when it becomes a struggle to keep the pedals turning each revolution, walking may be easier. But I stick with my view that, if you are twiddling and if you can keep the front wheel on the ground, pedalling will always be more efficient than pushing.



I agree about remaining on the bike for as long as possible.

However, a strong walker could bound along at 2-3mph, which is about the same speed as a cyclist struggling in the granny gear.


----------



## 3narf (14 Feb 2018)

How many miles is it from when it starts to climb?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A few years ago, I towed a twin-axle caravan up it
> Mindst you, that was with a Land Rover 90 (V8)


I also know somebody who tried to tow a twin axle caravan up it with a 1.3 Focus, shouldn't have even been towing it in the first place, it was well over the Focus max weight. He brought the whole road to a complete stop, eventually they managed to squeeze a HGV passed him, tied a rope on & the HGV pulled him up to the top.


----------



## Venod (14 Feb 2018)

Too much traffic on Sutton Bank for a comfortable climb, IMHO, if you want a challenge try White Horse Bank much quieter.

https://cyclinguphill.com/100-climbs/white-horse-bank/


----------



## gazza_d (14 Feb 2018)

Sutton bank isn't the steepest or toughest climb in that part of the world. It's a fairly constant grade apart from the inside of the hairpin. Although the climb itself starts after Sutton under Whitestone Cliff, the A road drags uphill the way from Thursday.

Long time since I rode it, but what it awful was the nose to tail traffic each way and the resultant fumes. 

If you fancy tackling it, then pick a quiet time. There are quieter alternatives though if part of a tour. Look at white horse bank from Kilburn or Sneck Yet bank from Boltby, both excellent challenging climbs


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Feb 2018)

Afnug said:


> Too much traffic on Sutton Bank for a comfortable climb, IMHO, if you want a challenge try White Horse Bank much quieter.
> 
> https://cyclinguphill.com/100-climbs/white-horse-bank/



I was going to post the same - it's a busy and fairly narrow road with a fair number of trucks heading up and down, so while it is rideable (if you really want to) it's not pleasant.
There are lots of other climbs in the area that are far nicer to ride if you want to challenge yourself.


----------



## Soltydog (14 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sit back, & spin your 2nd to lowest sprocket, leaving a bail-out
> 
> It's not the worst around there, as there's a lane that skirts the back of the White Horse (leaves Kilburn village) & passes the Gliding Club



I've planned a route that goes over that way & I've opted to avoid Sutton Bank, don't fancy the thought of impatient motorists being held up behind me, I'm looking at the 'White Horse' climb &/or Boltby Bank, hopefully both quieter roads, but maybe more difficult?

When I'm climbing & my speed drops below 4mph I always think it would be easier & quicker to walk, & on occasions I have done so 

I always fancied climbing up Garrowby Hill on the bike, but was put off y the volume of traffic that uses the A64, however last year, I took a chance when I went to watch the TDY, had a cafe stop at Stamford Bridge & hoped the traffic would be quiet that day & it was, quite a long slog up the climb, but don't think its in the same league as Sutton Bank


----------



## Spinney (14 Feb 2018)

gazza_d said:


> Sutton bank isn't the steepest or toughest climb in that part of the world. It's a fairly constant grade apart from the inside of the hairpin. Although the climb itself starts after Sutton under Whitestone Cliff, the A road drags uphill the way from *Thursday*.
> 
> Long time since I rode it, but what it awful was the nose to tail traffic each way and the resultant fumes.
> 
> If you fancy tackling it, then pick a quiet time. There are quieter alternatives though if part of a tour. Look at white horse bank from Kilburn or Sneck Yet bank from Boltby, both excellent challenging climbs



Thirsk? 


(I detect autocorrect!)

I've never cycled up it, but I've driven up it lots of times, and I wouldn't like to be struggling up there with the traffic it gets, esp. lorries grinding their own gears to get up it.


----------



## gazza_d (14 Feb 2018)

Gbloody autocorrect.

Yea, thirsk, but sometimes feels like you've climbed since Thursday


----------



## midlife (14 Feb 2018)

Climbed it 40 years ago, I guess there was less traffic then  .Aside from a steep right handed turn all I can remember is the grind.......


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2018)

Afnug said:


> Too much traffic on Sutton Bank for a comfortable climb, IMHO, if you want a challenge try White Horse Bank much quieter.
> 
> https://cyclinguphill.com/100-climbs/white-horse-bank/



That's the one that goes round the back of the Gliding Club, isn't it???


----------



## Venod (14 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That's the one that goes round the back of the Gliding Club, isn't it???



Yes that's it Richard, I did a turbo ride that went up there and Sneck Yate Bank last week, I have been down them both in MTBO events.

https://www.climbbybike.com/climb.asp?Col=Sneck-Yate-Bank&qryMountainID=9232


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2018)

It has a different name, if zoomed in, on OS maps

Low Town Bank Road, is the 'zig-zag' road

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2756253


----------



## Milzy (14 Feb 2018)

Compact chain set and 32t cassette is very doable


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2018)

Milzy said:


> Compact chain set and 32t cassette is very doable


*Many* years ago, I rode Mortimer Road ('Strines') in entirety, from Woodhead, to Penistone, with a 42 x 21 bottom gear
I'd not attempt it now, but I was younger (& stupid)


----------



## Tight Git (14 Feb 2018)

I live in Boltby and agree that Sneck Yate (Boltby) bank is a much harder climb than Sutton bank. White Horse bank out of Kilburn is very similar to Sutton bank but has less traffic. The best time to climb Sutton bank is when they close it in September for maintenance, just have to wait for the workmen to go home in the evening!

As said above it's all down to the gearing on the bike (and a bit of fitness too )


----------



## Venod (14 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Many* years ago, I rode Mortimer Road ('Strines') in entirety, from Woodhead, to Penistone, with a 42 x 21 bottom gear
> I'd not attempt it now, but I was younger (& stupid)



42 x 24 for me, it was a regular FRC ride to Casleton, I have done it recently with 34 x 30 as a bottom gear and still found it hard.


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Feb 2018)

Sutton Bank, Tour de Yorkshire 2016. I am in the bottom left hand corner with my hood up and a pink rucksack on being short. I would never in a million years be able to cycle up it!


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Feb 2018)

steve50 said:


> Sutton bank is a hell of a climb, your bike has to up for it never mind you. I would attempt it on a hybrid or mountain bike but on a road bike I wouldn't even try unless it has Hg and even then i think the average cyclist will struggle.


A road bike will be quicker every time because it is lighter, assuming you have low enough gearing. I don't know where HG comes into it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2018)

Afnug said:


> 42 x 24 for me, it was a regular FRC ride to Casleton, I have done it recently with 34 x 30 as a bottom gear and still found it hard.


The last time I tried it was on the 'blue' Ribble, with a 34 x 25 & that was hard enough, but I diverted west to Langsett, not straight to Penistone

Not tried it on the CGR yet, with a 34 x 28 (but heavier than the 'blue')


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Sutton Bank, Tour de Yorkshire 2016. I am in the bottom left hand corner with my hood up and a pink rucksack on being short. *I would never in a million years be able to cycle up it!*
> View attachment 395875


I'm sure you _could_, with the right low gears - I'm confident that I could cycle up it and I remember seeing you disappearing off up a hill in front of me on last year's Scarborough forum ride!


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sure you _could_, with the right low gears - I'm confident that I could cycle up it and I remember seeing you disappearing off up a hill in front of me on last year's Scarborough forum ride!


I recall that in Scarborough i had brought some gears and you hadn't!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> I recall that in Scarborough i had brought some gears and you hadn't!


Oh, yes - I forgot that I was on my singlespeed bike that day! 

Anyway, you seemed fit enough to get up a steepish hill if you were to ride in a low gear and pace yourself sensibly.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Feb 2018)

I did Boltby two or three years ago.

Fairly horrid, even on an ebike, although there was very little motor traffic.

It was part of a Yorkshire abbeys ride which I did with a mate.

Seriously up and down for most of it - we managed an elapsed time average of about 6mph.

In our defence, my mate's Garmin wasn't set to to auto pause, and we did have a longish bait stop at Rievaulx.

The ride was about 38 miles - plenty with all the climbing.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The last time I tried it was on the 'blue' Ribble, with a 34 x 25 & that was hard enough, but I diverted west to Langsett, not straight to Penistone
> 
> Not tried it on the CGR yet, with a 34 x 28 (but heavier than the 'blue')


From Woodhead the climbs aren't too bad though are they? Coming the other way you have Deliverance. Now getting up that on your 42-21, that would be worth seeing.
I can manage it on 36-28 but it isn't very pretty


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2018)

nickyboy said:


> From Woodhead the climbs aren't too bad though are they? Coming the other way you have Deliverance. Now getting up that on your 42-21, that would be worth seeing.
> I can manage it on 36-28 but it isn't very pretty


I was thinking that.

The first time I tried riding in the opposite direction, I had to dismount and walk my bike up. Unfortunately, the Look cleats on my shoes were sliding all over the place. I ended up carrying my shoes in one hand and pushing the bike with the other! I suffered the ignominy of a family driving slowly past me with the kids hanging out of the car's windows to laugh at me ... 

I have successfully ridden up it since then, but I used a luxuriously low 26-28 gear.


----------



## swansonj (15 Feb 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> A road bike will be quicker every time because it is lighter, assuming you have low enough gearing. I don't know where HG comes into it.





swansonj said:


> The most important factor by far for suitability for climbing hills is how low the gear ratio is. The weight is also a factor, but a much more minor one.
> 
> If the lowest gear is the same, there's not much in it as to whether a mountain bike (fatter tyres, front and possibly rear suspension, straight bars, stronger frame) or a "road bike" ( thinner tyres, lighter frame, drop bars) would be better - probably the road bike would actually be better because it's lighter and the tyres produce less resistance.
> 
> ...


Tldr: yes a road bike with low enough gears is better. But most road bikes don't have low enough gears (if they do, they tend to be called a touring bike...)


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2018)

swansonj said:


> Tldr: yes a road bike with low enough gears is better. But most road bikes don't have low enough gears (if they do, they tend to be called a touring bike...)


With 11 speed freewheels and compact chainsets nearly all modern road bikes have low enough gears to get up all hills, the odd 1-in-3 excepted.


----------



## keithmac (15 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sit back, & spin your 2nd to lowest sprocket, leaving a bail-out
> 
> It's not the worst around there, as there's a lane that skirts the back of the White Horse (leaves Kilburn village) & passes the Gliding Club
> 
> ...



Lucky there were no Police about!, you'd have it seized as towing Caravans up is prohibited.

Been a few stopped recently.


----------



## swansonj (15 Feb 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> With 11 speed freewheels and compact chainsets nearly all modern road bikes have low enough gears to get up all hills, the odd 1-in-3 excepted.


You may be ultra fit; you may enjoy pain; you may feel it is important to link cycling with being macho; I wouldn't know one way or the other on any of those counts. But for people who are not especially fit, not into macho, and don't see why a leisure activity should be painful, lower gears would make cycling a lot more attractive and hills a lot less offputting. 

How low are you thinking of as "low enough" for everything except 1in 3?


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2018)

swansonj said:


> You may be ultra fit; you may enjoy pain; you may feel it is important to link cycling with being macho; I wouldn't know one way or the other on any of those counts. But for people who are not especially fit, not into macho, and don't see why a leisure activity should be painful, lower gears would make cycling a lot more attractive and hills a lot less offputting.
> 
> How low are you thinking of as "low enough" for everything except 1in 3?


It's been over three years since I swapped two wheels for three, but when I'd just turned 60 I got my roadbike up a local 25% on 34x25. Believe me, I am far from race fit and I wasn't then either. It wasn't pretty, but I made it and with the latest Shimano mechs that I believe take a 32t sprocket an averagely fit regular rider could also do it. I would not fancy such a climb on a much heavier fat tyred MTB. On the steeper climbs, weight is everything.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2018)

My hybrid gearing goes as low as 26/32, but it's a sturdy thing and doesn't feel quick going up hill.
My carbon bike makes do with a lowest gear of 36/28 which is definitely hard work on something like Birdsall Brow, despite being a considerably lighter bike. I did it though.

So I'll be interested to see how the new Giant road bike gets on with a 34/32 bottom gear


----------



## Venod (15 Feb 2018)

nickyboy said:


> From Woodhead the climbs aren't too bad though are they? Coming the other way you have Deliverance. Now getting up that on your 42-21, that would be worth seeing.
> I can manage it on 36-28 but it isn't very pretty



I think @Richard A Thackeray may have confused Woodhead (A628) with Snake (A47) Mortimer Road is Strines and he mentions diverting West instead of going straight on to Penistone which if going North would bring you to Langsett as he stated, so I think he will have tackled Deliverance on 42/21 which is no mean feat.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2018)

keithmac said:


> Lucky there were no Police about!, you'd have it seized as towing Caravans up is prohibited.
> 
> Been a few stopped recently.


I was out on a ride one summer evening when I came across 2 idiot drivers trying to tow caravans up this local monster ...







They took it in turns to hit it at speed from the bottom but only managed to get halfway up (about where my bike is) before their wheels started spinning and belching smoke. It was both scary and very funny to see the terrified drivers then being towed backwards back down the 25% slope by the weight of their caravans!

In order to get to that 25% ramp they would have had to drive up a narrow road and round several very tight bends at 15+% gradient ... 

(This was long ago so they did not have the modern-day excuse of "_My Sat-nav made me do it!"_ )


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2018)

keithmac said:


> Lucky there were no Police about!, you'd have it seized as towing Caravans up is prohibited.
> 
> Been a few stopped recently.


Was quite a few years ago, at least 13....



Afnug said:


> I think @Richard A Thackeray may have confused Woodhead (A628) with Snake (A47) Moscar Road is Strines and he mentions diverting West instead of going straight on to Penistone which if going North would bring you to Langsett as he stated, so I think he will have tackled Deliverance on 42/21 which is no mean feat.



Over from 'Snake' (A57) turning left off the Rivelin bound side, past the_ Strines Inn_
Going over all the descents/ascents, but on that occasion, turning north-west, at the fork
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/122728
Open the Geograph link, to see the accompanying OS map; the north-east fork goes back to cross the A616 (east to Stocksbridge), & continues ascending under the old railway bridge (the line served a quarry, whilst Langsett Reservoir was being built

Granted a 42 x 21 was hard, but _just_ about do-able
Three of us did it as a loop, when the pic was taken, & the silly gearing used


----------



## swansonj (16 Feb 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's been over three years since I swapped two wheels for three, but when I'd just turned 60 I got my roadbike up a local 25% on 34x25. Believe me, I am far from race fit and I wasn't then either. It wasn't pretty, but I made it and with the latest Shimano mechs that I believe take a 32t sprocket an averagely fit regular rider could also do it. I would not fancy such a climb on a much heavier fat tyred MTB. On the steeper climbs, weight is everything.


Case proven, in my eyes at least 

If your criterion is "It wasn't pretty, but I made it": good luck to you. I have no beef with everyone cycling in the way they choose. 

There are many more people whose criterion is not "It wasn't pretty, but I made it " but "I enjoyed it". It is those people who are cut of from the joys of cycling in hilly countryside because they are sold bikes without low gears.


----------



## recumbentpanda (16 Feb 2018)

Having been around the bicycle industry at the time of their introduction, my understanding has always been that mountain bikes were invented primarily for going _down_ mountains. Usually on unsurfaced forestry roads or off-road trails. Hence all the fat tyres and suspension forks. Of course to go down a mountain you have to first get up it, and rugged mountains tend to have bits of severe ‘up’, even on the way down. As bikers do not generally have access to things like ski lifts, this meant seriously low gears. The flat bar riding position however, is optimised for down rather than up, and for this reason a suitably geared road bike with drop bars may well be a better on road climber than a mountain bike. Climbing after all, is a big part of many road events.


----------



## si_c (16 Feb 2018)

When I got my new bike earlier this year, one of the criteria was low gears - I prefer to spin than grind - and for me a 34/28 or 34/32 are pretty much "standard" gearing these days rather than "low". I opted for a sub-compact chainset (48/32) and a big range cassette (11-34) which makes climbs rather more pleasurable, I may not go any quicker but I certainly tire slower. I reckon I could put an 11-36 on without any difficulty either. 

I've definitely come round to the idea that a low gear is better, for some reason I used to think that going low was a sign of weakness.


----------



## Venod (16 Feb 2018)

I run a 46/36 with an 11/32 on the CX bike, I liked it that much that I put the same gearing on the winter bike, 46/11 is a bigger gear than 52/13 I used as a youngster.


----------



## si_c (16 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ooo that sounds nice. A range of 25" - 116".



Does work really really well, I tend to use a 12-25 cassette for commuting now, which gives me a nice close range, but the 34t cassette makes hills much much easier. I don't notice the missing top end too much either, I can spin up to 32mph, but beyond that I'm probably going downhill so I'll be freewheeling anyway.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Feb 2018)

swansonj said:


> Case proven, in my eyes at least
> 
> If your criterion is "It wasn't pretty, but I made it": good luck to you. I have no beef with everyone cycling in the way they choose.
> 
> There are many more people whose criterion is not "It wasn't pretty, but I made it " but "I enjoyed it". It is those people who are cut of from the joys of cycling in hilly countryside because they are sold bikes without low gears.


What on earth is stopping you fitting low gears to a road bike? With the right derailleur and chainrings you can match any ratios on a mountain bike. MTB's are supplied with low gears as standard because they are less efficient on climbs, a road bike with suitable gearing will always be quicker uphill than one simply because they are lighter, as in the case of my own which I quoted. I made it up on a relatively high bottom gear that would have had me walking on an MTB.


----------



## gom (16 Feb 2018)

All these “low”gears sound high to me. My Audax bike has a triple & so bottom is 22x34. I make that 18” bottom gear. 
Perhaps that’s why I’m slowing down.


----------



## si_c (16 Feb 2018)

gom said:


> All these “low”gears sound high to me. My Audax bike has a triple & so bottom is 22x34. I make that 18” bottom gear.
> Perhaps that’s why I’m slowing down.



18", damn. I've never lusted after something so small


----------



## swansonj (16 Feb 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> *What on earth is stopping you fitting low gears to a road bike? *With the right derailleur and chainrings you can match any ratios on a mountain bike. MTB's are supplied with low gears as standard because they are less efficient on climbs, a road bike with suitable gearing will always be quicker uphill than one simply because they are lighter, as in the case of my own which I quoted. I made it up on a relatively high bottom gear that would have had me walking on an MTB.


What is stopping me? Nothing. My current bike (rohloff) was specified from new with a 19" gear; my previous bike (double derailleur) adapted to lower the gear to 20". 

What is stopping your average punter who walks into a bike shop to buy a bike? The fact that they probably don't know what to insist on, and insist they will have to, because there won't be any road bike in stock with lower than a 1:1 if that, and the average bike shop attendant, like you, feels that anyone can get up any hill on that so why would you need lower?

I repeat: I have no problem at all with you or anyone else enjoying your cycling in whatever way gives you pleasure. I do have a big problem with people being put off cycling because macho, racing-derived attitudes are seen as normative.


----------



## EasyPeez (21 Feb 2018)

Wondering what the consensus is on Boltby Bank with 34/28 - yes or no?

Cheers.


----------



## si_c (21 Feb 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Wondering what the consensus is on Boltby Bank with 34/28 - yes or no?
> 
> Cheers.


You'll probably get up it, but you might be wishing for a lower gear.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Feb 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Wondering what the consensus is on Boltby Bank with 34/28 - yes or no?
> 
> Cheers.


My smallest gear will be 34/28 this year, If I attempt it before you, I'll let you know how I get on  I'm a 'big unit' so might be more challenging for me???


----------



## Randomnerd (21 Feb 2018)

I do Sutton Bank and Kilburn once or twice a year, and Garrowby more often since I live that side. Kilburn is a killer, even on a triple with 18” gear. Garrowby is nice and wide and a good ride on a fine early morning. Don’t much like coming down any of them - such descents would be great if there were no cars to think about. When I’m dictator my first edict will be National Bicycle Day when only bikes will be allowed on any road. And I’ll ride Sutton Bank the fun way.


----------



## EasyPeez (22 Feb 2018)

Soltydog said:


> If I attempt it before you, I'll let you know how I get on



My date with destiny is mid-April. Keep me posted


----------



## Venod (22 Feb 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> Don’t much like coming down any of them



A clubmate got carried away descending Sutton Bank and failed to slow sufficiently to make the harpin, resulting in a broken hip and a very broken Cannondale Supersix Evo.


----------



## Soltydog (22 Feb 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> My date with destiny is mid-April. Keep me posted



Reckon you'll be first then, I've a few more 'gentle' hills to tackle first


----------



## Soltydog (7 Aug 2018)

I tackled both Boltby & White Horse today 
Both hills had me searching for my bottom gear 34/34 & Boltby needed a couple of rest stops  (in my defence I did 100 mile hilly ride on Saturday & haven't recovered ) There was no shelter from the morning sun on the main drag up & it's fairly straight, so you can see it going up & up.
White Horse Bank was a much nicer climb, it zig zags up the hillside, so you can never see too much road in front of you, although the last right hander does seem to ramp up a little.
@EasyPeez you're carrying a lot less weight than me so might get up ok with your gearing  Give it a go, what have you to lose


----------



## gom (7 Aug 2018)

I wonder if White Horse Bank is what I went down a few weeks ago? If it was - “chapeau” to you. And cor!


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Aug 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I tackled both Boltby & White Horse today
> Both hills had me searching for my bottom gear 34/34 & Boltby needed a couple of rest stops  (in my defence I did 100 mile hilly ride on Saturday & haven't recovered ) There was no shelter from the morning sun on the main drag up & it's fairly straight, so you can see it going up & up.
> White Horse Bank was a much nicer climb, it zig zags up the hillside, so you can never see too much road in front of you, although the last right hander does seem to ramp up a little.
> @EasyPeez you're carrying a lot less weight than me so might get up ok with your gearing  Give it a go, what have you to lose



Doing Botby with only a couple of stops is a good effort.

Me, @Julia9054, her partner Al, and my mate Steve were due to be joined by @EasyPeez for our last attempt.

He was poorly on the morning of the ride, so it was just the four of us who took part in what turned out to be something of a car crash of an ascent.

All of us were pushing at some point, I got the furthest, but so I should having an ebike.

There's a short stretch about three quarters of the way up which is just a bit sharper than the rest and which defeated me.

I'm then in the worst of all worlds, tired, cross, frustrated at not being able to keep going, and with a heavy ebike to push up the steepest part.

Boltby aside, it was a grand ride, taking in a the likes of Rievaulx and Byland abbeys, Ampleforth, and lots of pretty villages.

Has anyone ridden from the top of Boltby to Osmotherley?

It's marked as an NCN route.

I drove it once, 'up and down' only begins to describe it.

Nothing quite as steep as Boltby, but I lost count of the number of 20% plus gradients.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Me, @Julia9054, her partner Al, and my mate Steve were due to be joined by @EasyPeez for our last attempt.
> 
> He was poorly on the morning of the ride, so it was just the four of us who took part in what turned out to be something of a car crash of an ascent.
> 
> ...


First Al's knees went, then my crap lungs, then Steve, then you! We were all cross and frustrated - the whole thing was hilarious in retrospect! @EasyPeez would have shown us all up.
A great ride nonetheless!


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Aug 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> First Al's knees went, then my crap lungs, then Steve, then you! We were all cross and frustrated - the whole thing was hilarious in retrospect! @EasyPeez would have shown us all up.
> A great ride nonetheless!



I agree with you - and @Soltydog - about @EasyPeez.

He's probably the best climber I've ridden with, having that handy combination of fitness and lightness.

I would back him to get up Boltby.


----------



## EasyPeez (30 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> He's probably the best climber I've ridden with



Awww...that's the nicest thing anyone's said about me in ages!


----------



## 3narf (27 Jul 2020)

I might do White Horse Bank at the weekend. We're going to be camping up there next week.


----------



## Tight Git (27 Jul 2020)

@Pale Rider

Has anyone ridden from the top of Boltby to Osmotherley?

Apologies for the 2 year delay in replying! Yes it is a nice ride from the top of Boltby Bank to Osmotherley but it is off road and rocky in places so not really suitable for a road bike - it's fine on a hybrid with 32 tyres. 

For anyone around this area I would recommend the tea shop at High Paradise Farm which is about 1 mile from the junction at the top, along the track towards Osmotherley. 

HTH


----------



## 3narf (8 Aug 2020)

3narf said:


> I might do White Horse Bank at the weekend. We're going to be camping up there next week.



https://www.strava.com/activities/3883688119

I did it, one of the most enjoyable rides I've ever done!


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Aug 2020)

Tight Git said:


> @Pale Rider
> 
> Has anyone ridden from the top of Boltby to Osmotherley?
> 
> ...



Another delayed reply.

I didn't make it entirely clear, but I was referring to the road route, having said I'd only driven it in the car.

I'm guessing the track would have less climbing because I expect you tend to keep more of the elevation.

The track crosses the road climb of Boltby a little way before the summit.

You can only see a few yards of it in either direction, but it does look enticing.

We took the first right road turn after the summit and headed to Helmsley for some much needed sustenance.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2020)

Average grade 11.5%, much tougher climbs out there.


----------



## DRM (11 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Average grade 11.5%, much tougher climbs out there.


Don't forget the sharp turns, they bring you to a halt regardless of the average gradient, there may be steeper climbs out there, but the tight twists and turns are down right evil in a car, never mind on a bike, caravans aren't banned for nothing, many an HGV have come unstuck too


----------

